# Passform von DH/Freeride Fullface-Helmen



## Stefan-Nbg (24. März 2010)

Hi,

ich bin seit längerem dabei, mir einen neuen Fullface Helm auszusuchen.
Aber leider hat bisher nichts wirklich gepasst.

Ich hatte ienen Fox V3 MX-Helm, der eigentlich gut auf meinen Kopf gepasst hat (lang und schmal). Allerdings hat mich dieser Helm in voller Protektoren Montur doch deutlich in meiner Bewegungsfreiheit eingeschränkt - Hinten hab ich am Rückenpanzer schon bei leicht nach hinten geneigtem Kopf angestoßen und auch seitlich stößt man viel schneller an, als mit Fahrrad-DH-helmen. Ist ja auch logisch. Aber beim Fahren verzichte ich gerne auf ein weing Schutz, im Vgl. zum normalen Bike DH-Helm, wenn ich dafür weniger oft stürze...

Deshalb bin ich nun wieder bei Fahrrad DH-Helmen gelandet. Ich hatte einige probiert, die zwas prinzipiell gut gepasst haben, aber vom Halt her meilenweit vom dem der MX-Helme entfernt waren. Ich hatte einen The One, einen Scott Spectre und einen 661 Evolution an.

Ich konnte aber bei allen bei geschlossenem Kinnriemen den Helm sehr weit seitlich hin und her bewegen. Die Wangenpolster sind allesamt deutlich dünner als bei MX Helmen, was eben auch dazu führt, dass der Seitenhalt bei weitem nicht so gut ist.

Und wenn ich mit den Händen den Kinnbügel nach oben geschoben habe (alles bei geschlossenem Kinnriemen), konnte ich den so weit nach oben schieben, dass mein Kinn völlig ungeschützt war.

Nun ist die Frage, ob das bei Fahrrad Fullface Helmen einfach normal ist und man die Passform einfach überhaupt nicht mit denen von MX Fullface Helmen vergleichen kann? ...oder ob das dann bisher einfach immer die falschen Helme waren?

Ich bin Jahre lang Mototrrad gefahren und deshalb an enge Passformen gewöhnt. Nun habe ich eben immer das Gefühl, dass die DH-Helme nciht richtig schützen. Mein aktueller Specialized Deviant ist da keine Ausnamhe.

Wer kann mir helfen?

Evtl. kann Ihr ja mal ein Bild machen, wie weit Ihr Euren Helm hin und her bewegen könnt, wenn er fest auf Eurem Kopf sitzen sollte.

Danke schon mal.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## punkt (24. März 2010)

Ein sehr eng anliegender Helm schützt nicht zwangsläufig besser als ein normal sitzender. Hast aber schon recht, Passformen sind wie Lotto spielen. Am besten bestellt man auf gut Glück Helme und schaut dann weiter. Auf größeren Events kann man oft auch verschiedene Hersteller ausprobieren. Vielleicht hattest du bei MX Helmen auch nur Glück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan-Nbg (25. März 2010)

Hi punkt,

ja, verstehe. Aber wenn ein Helm nicht eng anliegt und man ihn dann sehr weit hin und her und nach oben schieben kann, dann ist die Gefahr ja auch größer, dass der Helm bei einem Sturz verrutscht.

Mit eng meine ich nicht unbedingt zu klein, oder beengend, sonder einfach angenehm aber straff (verständlich  ?).

Bei einem MX Helm ist das Verrutschen bei guter Passform und durch die dickeren Wangenpolster eigentlich nicht möglich. Das wäre bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten ja auch viel zu gefährlich.

Nun ist aber eben immer noch die Frage, ob das Fahhrad DH Helmen einfach so ist, weil die eben nicht so dick gepolstert sind udn demzufolge gar nicht so "satt"auf dem Kopf sitzen können.

Greets
Stefan


----------



## The Great (25. März 2010)

Habe auch ewig nach einem neuen Helm gesucht. Mein alter 661 passt mir gar nicht. Ist viel zu locker. Weil ichs nicht besser wusste, bin ich trotzdem über Jahre damit gefahren.
Habe in letzter Zeit einige neue Helme anprobiert und muss sagen, dass die sich alle unterscheiden. Es heißt also wirklich aufsetzen und testen!
Zu meiner Birne hat ein POC Cortex Flow am allerbesten gepasst. Wie draufgegossen. Im Lieferumfang sind 2 paar Wangenpolster, so dass auch für mein schmales Gesicht was passendes dabei ist.
Soweit ich weiß, gibts die tauschbaren Polster auch bei anderen Herstellern. Bei TLD bin ich mir recht sicher. Auf jeden Fall kannst du im Laden ja mal danach fragen.


----------



## Stefan-Nbg (27. März 2010)

Ich hab mittlerweile eben auch schon einige DH-Helme engehabt. 
Aber eben bei allen festgestellt, dass sie bei weitem nicht so fest sitzen wie ein MX Helm.

Wie weit kannst Du denn bei Deinem POC z.B. den Kinnbügel seitlich verrutschen oder nach oben schieben?


----------



## Stefan-Nbg (28. März 2010)

Hatte am WE die Gelegenheit, mal nen POC zu probieren.
Sitzt recht gut, aber oben ist er relativ wenig gepolstert. Was kein riesen Problem ist.

Was ich bei dem Preis allerdings echt übel finde, sind die billigen Plastik-Klick-Verschlüsse des Riemens. Warum macht man bei über 200,- kein Doppel-D?


----------



## Infernal (28. März 2010)

Hattest du schon mal nen Kali probiert?

Ich hab den Kali Durgana, fühle mich darin fast genauso sicher wie in meinem HJC MX Helm, wiegt aber halt nunmal deutlich weniger und man kann noch atmen...

mfg Alex


----------



## The Great (28. März 2010)

Also meiner sitzt einfach rundum perfekt. Und die dicken Wangenpolster liegen bei mir komplett an, d.h. seitliches verschieben ist kaum möglich. Die Polster sind schon leicht eingedrückt, wenn der Helm normal auf dem Kopf sitzt.
Dass der Helm kein Doppel D hat ist mir egal. Es bleibt ein Fahrradhelm. Ich bin die letzten 7 Jahre mit so einem Klickverschluss gut klargekommen. Da gibts auch keine Materialermüdung.
Wenn man dem was man so liest glauben kann, sind die POC Helme mit die durchdachtesten auf dem Markt. Der Hersteller hat Erfahrung im Helmbau und der Cortex erfüllt auch irgendwelche amerikanischen/europäischen Standards. Da mach ich meine Entscheidung nicht allein vom Verschluss abhängig. Passform ist meiner Meinung nach am wichtigsten. Klasse find ich auch die Ohrlöcher am POC. Hätte nie gedacht, dass die so viel bringen. Ich hör deutlich besser als mit meinem alten 661. Ist mir aber erst durch den hörbaren Fahrtwind aufgefallen.

Wenns ein echter Bikehelm mit Doppel D sein muss, bleibt unter den gängigen eh nicht mehr viel über, was du noch nicht probiert hast. Mir fallen da nur Troy Lee D2 und D3 ein. Irgendwelche Nischenhersteller mal ausgenommen. Giro Remedy hat glaub ich auch kein DD. 

Und wenn du bei TLD nicht fündig wirst, musst du halt doch zu nem MX Helm greifen. Da gibts inzwischen ja auch recht leichte mit knapp über 1000g. Schlechtere Belüftung bleibt natürlich. Aber wenn du dich in den genannten Bikehelmen nicht sicher genug fühlst, hast du keine Alternative.


----------



## Stefan-Nbg (29. März 2010)

Erst mal Danke für Eure Erfahrungsberichte!!!

Mir gehts in allererster Linie um die Passform, weil ein Helm einfach vernünftig sitzen muss.

Das zweite Kriterium ist dann die Beweglichkeit! Denn ein Helm, der zwar super sitzt, bei dem ich aber meinen Kopf nicht mehr bewegen kann, hilft ja auch nix.

Das mit dem Verschluss war nur ne Kleinigkeit, die mich halt a bissl stört. Ist aber wirklich nicht entscheidend.

Ich schwanke aktuell zwischen dem POC und dem 661 Evolution.
Ich werd berichten, welcher es dann geworden ist...

Greets


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (29. März 2010)

The Great schrieb:


> Wenns ein echter Bikehelm mit Doppel D sein muss, bleibt unter den gängigen eh nicht mehr viel über, was du noch nicht probiert hast. Mir fallen da nur Troy Lee D2 und D3 ein. Irgendwelche Nischenhersteller mal ausgenommen. Giro Remedy hat glaub ich auch kein DD.



---> THE One - Doppel D Verschluss und qualitativ höherwertiger als der Troy Lee D2.

Mein Schnappverschluss am Dainese-Helm ist im dritten Jahr durch ständiges
am Lenker befestigen so sehr ausgeleiert, das er kaum noch anständig hält.
Bei einem ungünstigen Sturz wär das Ding sofort weg.
Im richtigen DH-Einsatz ist mir das etwas zu riskant.
Jetzt hab ich mir trotz oben genannter Erkenntnis einen TLD D2 gekauft.


----------



## The Great (30. März 2010)

X-Wejch-Fan schrieb:


> ---> THE One - Doppel D Verschluss und qualitativ höherwertiger als der Troy Lee D2.



Wie im ersten Post geschrieben, hat er den THE aber schon probiert. Also bleiben was gängige Helme angeht nur noch die TLDs mit DD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kletteraffe (30. März 2010)

O´Neil Skad und Fury haben auch DoppelD.

Ich hab einen Skad. TroyLee oder THE haben im Vergleich nur geringfügig dickere Wankenpolster.


----------



## snoopz (30. März 2010)

X-Wejch-Fan schrieb:


> Mein Schnappverschluss am Dainese-Helm ist [...] so sehr ausgeleiert, das er kaum noch anständig hält.



Wie wär's mit Austausch des Verschlusses? Schnappschlösser kosten ein paar Euro und sind in wenigen Minuten getauscht.


----------



## svenmalonek (30. März 2010)

Also ich würde dir auf jeden Fall einen Helm von O'Neal nahelegen, die sitzen wirklich perfekt...


----------



## Norman. (30. März 2010)

Hi, 
Ich fahre den Specialized Deviant, der auch schön leicht ist. Hat einen DoppelD-Verschluss. Der ist von der Passform echt gut. Und dass die Polsterung dünner ist, ist ja wohl klar.


----------



## Stefan-Nbg (30. März 2010)

Hi zusammen,

den Deviant fahre ich aktuell. Der ist mir aber ein wenig zu lÃ¶chrich. FÃ¼r die lokalen Freeride Strekcne hier nehm ich den, weil man da auch gut ein paar km treten kann. ...aber fÃ¼r den Park hÃ¤tte ich gern was stabileres. Deshalb binb ich auch beim POC noch etwas skeptisch, weil er sich eben auch so leicht anfÃ¼hlt (evtl. unbegrÃ¼ndet, ist aber so).

Den The one hab ich bereits probiert, serh edel und passt nicht so schlecht, aber eben nicht richtig straff. Da war der POS schon besser.
...alternativ gÃ¤bs noch den POC Downhill, der hat auch Doppel-D, kostet aber mal richtig Asche. Ãber 400,-â¬.... Naja, ich werd nochmal nen Troy Lee D2, nen Scott Spectre testen und dann mit dem POC und dem 661 Evolution Carbon vergleichen.

Einen von denen wirds wohl werden (und wenns dann der POC flow ist mit Schnapp-Verschluss ist es auch i.O.)

Greets


----------



## Stefan-Nbg (7. Mai 2010)

Hi all,

bin jetzt doch bei einem anderen hängen geblieben.
Der POC hatte einen zu großen und weit vorne liegenden Kinnbügel.
Der 661 war nicht schlecht, aber nicht gut genug (im Vgl. zu Oneal). Der Scott war auch nicht schlecht. 

Geworden ist es der Oneal Skad.

Der war zwar etwas zu groß. Aber was ich gelernt habe ist, dass man einen Helm auch immer etwas anpassen muss. Wenn er also etwas zu groß ist (wie bei mir), einfach hier und da ein wenig nachposltern und schon passt er perfekt. ...ein Bike kauft man ja auch selten, ohne Sattel, Vorbau und Lenker anzupassen...

Greets
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystic83 (12. Mai 2010)

was haltet ihr vom giro remedy? da ich einen kleinen kopf habe 54 cm bleiben nicht gerade viele helme zur auswahl! bei giro gibts den remedy in s 51 -55cm kopfumfang! der dürfte mir passen


----------



## Norman. (12. Mai 2010)

Der O´Neal Fury passt auch für kleine Köpfe


----------



## mystic83 (12. Mai 2010)

danke für den tip! xs dürfte passen! wer noch andere modelle weiss darf sich gerne melden!


----------



## zeuss_79 (19. Mai 2010)

hallo, habe mir den fox v3 latinese gekauft und hatte im vergleich den speciaized deviant auf und muß sagen, dass der fox v3 mehr als gut sitzt...für mich ist es etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig das ein helm an den wangen so eng sitzt, da ich sonst alle mannöver mit nem cc gefahren bin...irgendwann wird das einfach zu gefährlich...fand den deviant so ganz ok, der fox sitzt einfach enger, gefühlsmäßig bietet er den besseren schutz, nur wie gesagt, muß ich mich erstmal an die enge paßform gewöhnen. habe nen schädel von 57,5 und habe den 57-58 er gewählt. denke 59-60 wäre zu weit...der fox ist auch viel aufwändiger gepolstert finde ich.... der fox ist glaube ich auch kein mtb fullface, sondern eher ein mx fulface oder? daher sicher auch der engere sitz, oder?


----------



## Loods (19. Mai 2010)

Ich bin zur Zeit auch auf der Suche nach nem Fullface Helm und habe dabei ein Problem mit meinem Schädel.
Er ist ziemlich lang und recht schmal und hat nen ordentlichen Umfang (ca.60-61cm). Ich hatte gerade einen 661 Comp 2009 auf (XL), doch der hat an Stirn und Hinterkopf gedrückt ohne Ende. Der ganze Sitz des Helms war total verkorkst. Es ist leider sehr schwierig einen Laden mit ordentlich Auswahl zum  anprobieren zu finden.
Hat jemand Tipps welchen Helm ich gezielt für meine Kopfform mal testen sollte?


----------



## snoopz (20. Mai 2010)

Loods schrieb:


> Ich bin zur Zeit auch auf der Suche nach nem Fullface Helm und habe dabei ein Problem mit meinem Schädel.



Proier mal den Giro Remedy. Ich hab das gleiche Problem wie Du und der passt einigermaßen.


----------



## jackJ3lly (20. Mai 2010)

zeuss_79 schrieb:


> hallo, habe mir den fox v3 latinese gekauft und hatte im vergleich den speciaized deviant auf und muß sagen, dass der fox v3 mehr als gut sitzt...der fox ist auch viel aufwändiger gepolstert finde ich.... der fox ist glaube ich auch kein mtb fullface, sondern eher ein mx fulface oder? daher sicher auch der engere sitz, oder?



richtig der V3 is der Highclass MX helm von Fox. Der DH helm von Fox heisst Rampage. Und der is auch genial. und auch recht erschwinglich.
nur etwas schwer finde ich ihn mit 1165gr.


----------



## zeuss_79 (20. Mai 2010)

bin heut mal so richtig heizen gewesen mit dem fox v3 latinese.... muß sagen, habe ich mir schlimmer vorgestellt... imerhin spielt der sicherheitsfaktor, für mich zumindest eine recht große rolle, da ziemlich krasse abfahrten ins spiel kommen, pisten mit wurzeln und das mit gut 70 km/h und die kleinen sprünge etc.... habe beim v3 dass gefühl, dass er richtig sicherheit vermittelt... und dass denke ich, steht im vordergrund, denn ob man es glauben mag oder nicht, ein helm kann nun mal über leben oder tod entscheiden...also, fazit, daumen hoch für den v3, hammerteil...
habe ihn für 230 euro neu bekommen....


----------



## Loods (20. Mai 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Proier mal den Giro Remedy. Ich hab das gleiche Problem wie Du und der passt einigermaßen.



Danke für den Hinweis. War heut noch ein bisschen unterwegs und habe mich jetzt für den 661 Strike entschieden, der passte sogar sehr gut in L.
Drückt auch gut auf die Wangen, da fühlt man sich gleich sicherer.


----------



## jackJ3lly (20. Mai 2010)

Loods schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. War heut noch ein bisschen unterwegs und habe mich jetzt für den 661 Strike entschieden, der passte sogar sehr gut in L.
> Drückt auch gut auf die Wangen, da fühlt man sich gleich sicherer.



naja is ja baugleich mit m Oneal fury oder sogar einer nur mit 661 logos drauf!!!! oder auch andersrum XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heintz1 (9. August 2011)

Könnte mal jmd den Remedy in Größe M in der Draufsicht von oben ausmessen? Habe gehört, der soll etwas breiter ausfallen...


----------



## Braunbaer (17. Dezember 2011)

Stefan-Nbg schrieb:


> Wie weit kannst Du denn bei Deinem POC z.B. den Kinnbügel seitlich verrutschen oder nach oben schieben?



Habe einen 2011er Giro Remedy bestellt, den ich im Laden schon mal aufhatte und der Erinnerung nach ganz gut passte. Habe jetzt bei der Anprobe im Wohnzimmer festgestellt, dass man den trotz gut festem Kinnriemen ziemlich weit nach oben schieben kann:





Wenn ich so das Foto sehe würde ich sagen: Geht garnicht. Zurückschicken. Oder?

Ich denke da gerade an den Stephan-Raab-Unfall:





Hier würde mir der Helm ja garnichts bringen, wenn man so mit dem Kinn bremst. Ich denke, wenn ein Fullface, dann soll der auch absolut perfekt sitzen.

Ich fahre auch Motorrad und habe da einen Schuberth S1 Pro. Der sitzt 1A und lässt sich im geschlossenen Zustand nicht nach oben schieben...

Naja, ich füll mal den Retourschein aus...


----------

